# Beyond the Personal Automobile



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

What an idiotic idea. Then every car will look like a trashed-out bus, filled with the last occupant's garbage and stink.

Beyond the Personal Automobile is a BETTER Personal Automobile - perhaps one that transforms from sedan to pickup to an SUV at the push of a button?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> - perhaps one that transforms from sedan to pickup to an SUV at the push of a button?


I do like the idea of having a single seat chassis that has a demountable range of bodies.
Single seat for the commute, a family body with seating for 4 additional adults left in the garage and car hire places that hire out van and pick up bodies as required.


----------

